# US-UK Tax affairs



## US TAP London (May 30, 2013)

Hi there 
Sorry to revive this old thread but I wanted to thank you for the referral. 

Incidentally if you do need any help with filing your UK and or US taxes please do contact us. 

Tameron McDougall, an enrolled agent herself is also listed on the National Association of Enrolled Agents Database. 

There is a lot more information on our website which we hope you find useful.

Many thanks again
Tax Advisory Partnership


----------

